# My 1st Build, it's for my retirement ...



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, a bit unsure where I should post this, but here goes nothing..
Thought I might tell you I have built my 1st PC 
here are my spec's, (never thought I would ever say that) :smile:

* ASUS 1155 P8Z77-V DELUXE 2nd handCorsair CC-9011059-WW 780T Graphite Series Windowed Full Tower ATX Gaming Case with LED Fan for PC – White (New)*

Intel Core i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz Ivy Bridge (from my old pc)
 Kingston HyperX Beast 16 GB 2400 MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM (Kit of 2) XMP (new)
Asus PSU CX600 (600w) (from my old pc)
 Kingston SSD 480gb (new)Kingston Technology 480GB Solid State Drive V300 SATA 3 (from old pc)
Corsair (CW-9060020-WW) Hydro Series H110i Corsair GTX 280mm Extreme Performance All-In-One Liquid CPU Cooler (New)
3tb HD (from my old pc)
Win 8.1 (New Copy)
Graphics Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (From my old pc)
May I ask, would like to buy EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 980TI SuperClocked GDDR5 Graphics Card, but will this be a good match re: CPU
Also any Idea's how I can high light the “Dual Intelligent Processors” badge in the middle of the mobo it looks smart and in chrome...


Thanx


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The GTX 980 TI is too much money for what you get out of it.

I recommend you go for a GTX 970 instead and also grab a new XFX or Seasonic branded PSU rated at 650Ws instead of that Asus unit you have.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

You don't say what this computer will be used for. Are you a serious hard-core gamer? Or will this system be used for surfing the net, paying bills, Facebook, YouTube, email and other general computing tasks? If not a hard core gamer, then the 980 is way overkill.


----------



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The GTX 980 TI is too much money for what you get out of it.
> 
> I recommend you go for a GTX 970 instead and also grab a new XFX or Seasonic branded PSU rated at 650Ws instead of that Asus unit you have.


Hi Masterchief, thanx for the input, can I ask why replace the PSU ?
GTX 970 will chk this out,
Re: using PC, general use, but with games, I also have 3 monitors I used for my work, but I hope to put them to use, although to be honest I was looking at 4k tv, instead of a monitor, but have read 4k tv aren't as yet ready for games etc, your thoughts would be appreciated
:smile:
Chked out the 970, can I ask how much an update will this be from my Nividia gtx 660 to the gtx 970 ?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but with games


What games? The latest 3D animated games? Or traditional Windows games like Spider Solitaire and Hearts?

I have never seen an ASUS PSU for PCs. Are you sure it is an ASUS? I note CX600 is a Corsair model number and the CX line is their next to lowest. If sticking with your current graphics card, you can stick with this PSU. But if upgrading your card, I would for go for a Gold rated supply - I too like Seasonic and XFX, and EVGA makes some good golds too.


----------



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> What games? The latest 3D animated games? Or traditional Windows games like Spider Solitaire and Hearts?
> 
> I have never seen an ASUS PSU for PCs. Are you sure it is an ASUS? I note CX600 is a Corsair model number and the CX line is their next to lowest. If sticking with your current graphics card, you can stick with this PSU. But if upgrading your card, I would for go for a Gold rated supply - I too like Seasonic and XFX, and EVGA makes some good golds too.


The Witcher looks great, as does Cryis 3, assassin Creed latest, Sniper Elite latest, as for PSU your correct my mistake it's a corsair, I had another PSU from my HP pc, but the leads where short, so changed over from my Linux machine, but I will buy another PSU thanx for the heads up.
Now I'm looking at a " NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 GPU
- MSI ARMOR 2X Overclocked Edition
- 4GB GDDR5 Memory. what do you think ?
again many thanx


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Magician777 said:


> Hi Masterchief, thanx for the input, can I ask why replace the PSU ?
> GTX 970 will chk this out,
> Re: using PC, general use, but with games, I also have 3 monitors I used for my work, but I hope to put them to use, although to be honest I was looking at 4k tv, instead of a monitor, but have read 4k tv aren't as yet ready for games etc, your thoughts would be appreciated
> :smile:
> Chked out the 970, can I ask how much an update will this be from my Nividia gtx 660 to the gtx 970 ?


The PSU is a lower end Corsair unit and its not powerful enough for a GTX 970 or a GTX 980.



Magician777 said:


> The Witcher looks great, as does Cryis 3, assassin Creed latest, Sniper Elite latest, as for PSU your correct my mistake it's a corsair, I had another PSU from my HP pc, but the leads where short, so changed over from my Linux machine, but I will buy another PSU thanx for the heads up.
> Now I'm looking at a " NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 GPU
> - MSI ARMOR 2X Overclocked Edition
> - 4GB GDDR5 Memory. what do you think ?
> again many thanx


That should be fine. I'd go with a 650W XFX or Seasonic branded PSU too.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If your not a hardcore gamer then don't jump on the 4K wagon just yet. Many games are not optimized for 4K.
To get a sufficient frame rate @ 4K most games will be at medium settings with a single GTX980, to go High or Ultra settings you'll need two GTX980s in SLI. 

A GTX970 (4GB Edition) will run most of the demanding games at high (textures at High, maybe some other setting on Ultra) graphics levels at 1080p. If you get a 2GB edition you'll have to set the texture settings to Medium while everything else at high.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

There aren't any 2GB GTX 970's I think the above gentleman meant any other competent 1080p 2GB card. Something like a GTX 9602GB, and yes in that case game depending you will have to set some settings on high or medium on the most demanding games, like Dying Light or Witcher 3. That is one of the reasons I am still gaming at 1080p because it's fairly easy to get 50+ FPS on the newest games with one good GPU with ultra (R9 290+ or GTX 970+), or high with (GTX 960 4GB, or R9 280-280x). I can get ultra with anything with the GTX 980 I have at 1080p every single setting maxed out. When I had the other GTX 980 and I was using SLI it was way overkill for 1080p so I sold it with another build.

I would definitely take the above advice and stay with 1080p for now and that way you can max out games with a single GTX 980 or R9 390.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> The PSU is a lower end Corsair unit and its not powerful enough for a GTX 970 or a GTX 980.


Actually, 600W is plenty for 1 GTX 980 as the recommended PSU is just 500W (note makers always exaggerate to make sure you don't under power). And the 970 consumes even less. 

And while that CX is a "lower-end" Corsair, it is not their lowest end and is still 80 PLUS Bronze. It is just that this line has not lived up to the reputation of previous Corsairs (or their high-end lines) so experts tend to not recommend them. If yours is running fine, you don't have to get another at this time. 

The more hungry GTX980 "Ti" has a recommended 600W so you would be stretching it with the Ti. It would still support it, but it would be pushed hard much of the time and that will cause the PSU fan to run at full speed and loudness much of the time too. 

If you use the *eXtreme PSU Calculator* to determine your minimum and recommended power supply unit (PSU) requirements and plug in that GTX980Ti, assuming a DVD RW, 3 x 120mm fans, your alternative cooling, and 16 hours/day, it only comes up to 472W with a recommended 522W minimum. And note that all on-line calculators tend to over-estimate a little to be safe - though IMO, the eXtreme calc is, by far, the most accurate. 

That said, IF ME, since I happen to firmly believe the PSU is one of, if not thee most critical components in our computers, I would opt to upgrade that Corsair CX to a decent 650 (Gold certified) Seasonic, XFX, EVGA, or a select (do your homework) Antec or Corsair too.


----------



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The PSU is a lower end Corsair unit and its not powerful enough for a GTX 970 or a GTX 980.
> 
> 
> 
> That should be fine. I'd go with a 650W XFX or Seasonic branded PSU too.


*Seasonic S12G-650 650W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Power Supply*

Amazon £80, but it doesn't seem to have cables, at least not in the pictures?
Surely there is cables ? :sad:


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

It says "wired" so yeah, it has cables. 

Here's the same supply at Newegg UK for £57.99 and note in the last image, you can see the cables.


----------



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> It says "wired" so yeah, it has cables.
> 
> Here's the same supply at Newegg UK for £57.99 and note in the last image, you can see the cables.


Many thanx Bill you have saved me £20, and I see the cables :smile:


----------



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The GTX 980 TI is too much money for what you get out of it.
> 
> I recommend you go for a GTX 970 instead and also grab a new XFX or Seasonic branded PSU rated at 650Ws instead of that Asus unit you have.


Gtx installed, :smile: awaiting Seasonic S12G-650 650W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Power Supply, should arrive Monday (I hope)

gtx 660 before I replaced this, Assassin Creed 3 was around 60fps, after I replaced with gtx 970 "same setting" as 660, I still got 60fps..
May I ask why this is ? I was expecting an increase, I do notice it's much smoother..
Hope the CX 600w is ok until new PSU arrives, I know I shouldn't have installed, but I couldn't wait :dance:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

V-sync has capped the frames to your monitors refresh rate. Which is a good thing on most parts, it will eliminate screen tearing, reduce your GPU's power consumption and keep it cooler.
If your experiencing keyboard or mouse delays when gaming, V-Sync is the common cause either disable it from the in-game settings or from the Nvidia control panel. But i keep it on where i can. I see no point in rendering above 60fps.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait until you have all of the parts in the PC then let us know its performance specs.


----------



## Magician777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Wait until you have all of the parts in the PC then let us know its performance specs.


16.30 SUNDAY Seasonic PSU arrived, 18.50 (same day) PSU fitted
asking if you can tell me how to get the performance spec's
I do have MSI (unused) also Speccy.
I have to say the inside looks fantastic, will take a pic, but charging battery at the moment.
huge thanx to masterchief and everyone else who has got me this far :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can do bench testing in games or even look at using bench testing software.


----------

